# RX100M2 advice for Mother



## nancyh1990 (May 4, 2015)

Hi there,

I just inherited a RX100M2.  This came at an opportunity time with my recently adopted 6yo girl.

What is the best mode and settings on the camera to capture pictures of a constantly moving child?  So far, my pictures have been miserable despite trying different modes.

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## CherylL (May 7, 2015)

Here is a good overview of the camera that may be of help to you.


----------



## PWhite214 (May 10, 2015)

You can download the manual from Sony.  Sony eSupport - DSC-RX100M2 - Support

Phil


----------

